# Was wir uns und anderen antun...



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

... ist manchmal schon erschreckend: *"Vögel zwitschern Handyklingeltöne"*.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Juli 2005)

Vielleicht ist das nervtötende Gedudel ja die Erkärung dafür  


> *Schafe begehen Massenselbstmord*
> Hunderte türkischer Schafe sind Zeitungsberichten zufolge freiwillig von einer Klippe in den Tod gestürzt. Während die Hirten gerade Pause gemacht hätten, seien 400 Tiere ihrem Leittier gefolgt und in eine Schlucht gesprungen.


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juli 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist manchmal schon erschreckend: *"Vögel zwitschern Handyklingeltöne"*.


Das stimmt. Ich habe so einen Vogel laufend auf meiner Dachterrasse,
ein Star. Ich habe erst tagelang gerätselt, woher das Handygedudel kommt bis ich draufkam dass es diesr Vogel ist.
Die Vögel ahmen das tatsächlich täuschend echt nach.


----------



## Gluko (15 Juli 2005)

Hallo stieglitz,

kannst Du denn die Töne auch schon alle nachpfeifen?
siehe -> Stieglitz

Netten Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Dino (15 Juli 2005)

Mir macht da mehr das Urheberrecht Sorgen 8) 

Wen - bitteschön - können die Rechteinhaber denn nun abmahnen, wenn so ein Vögelchen munter die Klingeltöne von sich geben.
Der Herr vom NABU meint zwar, dass Vögel nur einfache Klineltöne imitieren können, aber ich habe in einem Restaurant einen zugegebenermaßen etwas exotischen Vogel, einen Beo, erlebt, der nicht nur die Gäste beim Rausgehen mit der Stimme des Wirtes fragt, ob sie schon bezahlt hätten, sondern auch eben alle möglichen Melodien nachäfft, dass es eine Freude ist.
Muss sich der Wirt und Besitzer des Beos nun Gedanken machen, wie er sein Viech zum Schweigen bringt? Nicht auszudenken, das Tier umgeht jeden Kopierschutz...


----------



## A John (15 Juli 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Mir macht da mehr das Urheberrecht Sorgen 8)
> Wen - bitteschön - können die Rechteinhaber denn nun abmahnen, wenn so ein Vögelchen munter die Klingeltöne von sich geben.


Die Gemeindeverwaltung. (Als Mitstörer).
Wundert mich, das die Münchner Berufsabmahner da noch nicht draufgekommen sind.  :holy: 



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> .... sondern auch eben alle möglichen Melodien nachäfft, dass es eine Freude ist.
> Muss sich der Wirt und Besitzer des Beos nun Gedanken machen, wie er sein Viech zum Schweigen bringt? Nicht auszudenken, das Tier umgeht jeden Kopierschutz...


Unbedingt! Wenn der Beo schon länger "Musik" macht, kann dem Wirt eine saftige Rechnung der GEMA ins Haus stehen.
Außerdem droht ihm Ungemach mit der Gewerbeaufsicht bezüglich der Gaststättenverordnung. Da gibt es m.W. in den zigtausend Regularien auch welche, die Musikdarbietungen in Gastronomischen Betrieben regeln.
Mit hellhörigen Nachbarn kann es auch Ärger geben:
Es gibt Gerichtsurteile, nach denen dürfen Hähne nur zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten krähen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Counselor (15 Juli 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Gerichtsurteile, nach denen dürfen Hähne nur zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten krähen.


Im US Bundesstaat Utah geht es dem Gefieder besser:


			
				GMX schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht es den Vögeln im Staate doch viel besser: Sie haben auf allen Schnellstraßen Vorfahrt.


Quelle: GMX


----------



## stieglitz (16 Juli 2005)

Gluko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo stieglitz,
> 
> kannst Du denn die Töne auch schon alle nachpfeifen?
> siehe -> Stieglitz
> ...


Bin zwar ein schräger Vogel, aber das mit den Klingeltönen klappt noch nicht so gut, bin noch am üben. :lol:


----------



## A John (16 Juli 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Im US Bundesstaat Utah geht es dem Gefieder besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vermutlich weil sie eh schneller sind, als die Pferdekutschen der Amish- People.  0 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ..., bin noch am üben.


Wenn Du dann fit genug bist, stell doch mal eine Kostprobe in's Netz.  

In gespannter Erwartung
Gruß
Gluko


----------

